# Carado



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Anyone got one? if so what do you think? Can't find any info on layouts etc am sure someone will enlighten me very soon.

Thanks

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Greeni found THIS


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Also THIS


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

We've not got one but looked around one at Brownhills. The Carado is the entry model and I believe it's only available in the UK via Brownhills. Lowdhams Leisure do the same van with different trim, I think it's called Eurostyle ?? by Dethleffs. The Carado and Eurostyle? are made at the same factory.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ooooh and THIS


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Corado is an entry level MH from Hymer. It is only available from Brownhills, but as suggested the identical van is available with another label. From recent experience, look for the identical vehicle from a trustworthy dealer.
You may notice a change in opinion since Cite Europe.
Gerry


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Greenie, found a few Here

Johnny F

:lol: :lol: chuckles to ones self and prepares for slating


----------

